# Snow Bird snowblowers?



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone here have experiance with Snow Bird snowblowers?
I'm trying to help a friend of mine who is having trouble with his. According to him, these snowblowers were made in the late 60' and early 70's. He has cleaned the carborator and gas tank and it still won't start. 
Any suggestions?

I haven't done an extensive search on the internet about these snowblowers, but I'll see what I can find.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

try this spot maybe?
SnowBirdSnowblowers : Snow Bird Snowblowers

looks like they have more info, only other thing i heard was the were absorbed into mtd

this may offer help too hopefully
http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Wayne195 said:


> Does anyone here have experiance with Snow Bird snowblowers?
> I'm trying to help a friend of mine who is having trouble with his. According to him, these snowblowers were made in the late 60' and early 70's. He has cleaned the carborator and gas tank and it still won't start.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I haven't done an extensive search on the internet about these snowblowers, but I'll see what I can find.


He is correct. MTD bought them. But you are having engine problems. Can you get the engine numbers? I am thinking you may have a Briggs & Stratton with an updraft carb.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

2cycled fruitcake said:


> try this spot maybe?
> SnowBirdSnowblowers : Snow Bird Snowblowers
> 
> looks like they have more info, only other thing i heard was the were absorbed into mtd
> ...


I found those sites when I searched these snowblowers. I'm going to help him get his regestration figured out here, than he can give you the engine specs.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

I had one years ago. MAN she was a bit of tired iron!!!!!! I dont remember mine being a Briggs... I think it had a Tecum, or cliton on it.


----------

